# Need help on Chainrings



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 28, 2017)

I stumbled on these at a friends shop at the old airport, and he gave them to me. What have I got? The chrome one is for a shwinn for sizeing.
I know what 2 got to. And any idea on value?



 


 


 


 
I know what 2 of them are now.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/racycle-pacemaker-project-frame-about-what-year-would-it-be.103105/


----------



## oldy57 (Jan 28, 2017)

First pic, top right is a Williams. Take a closeup of backside there is a date code.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 28, 2017)

oldy57 said:


> First pic, top right is a Williams. Take a closeup of backside there is a date code.



They are pretty crusty but I will look to confirm. Thanks.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 28, 2017)

Couldn't find any on the othe side but I did find this. It says "Made in England"


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 28, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I stumbled on these at a friends shop at the old airport, and he gave them to me. What have I got? The chrome one is for a shwinn for sizeing.
> I know what 2 got to. And any idea on value?
> 
> I know what 2 of them are now.
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/racycle-pacemaker-project-frame-about-what-year-would-it-be.103105/


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 28, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 415592
> 
> 
> View attachment 415594




What is this bike?
@hoofhearted


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 28, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> What is this bike?
> @hoofhearted















*The above IMAGE was originally posted by CABE Member .. fordsnake.*


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 28, 2017)

Any value? 
@hoofhearted


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 28, 2017)

*Any large, straight American chainring has value.

Often the value is related to how often the ring shows
up in circulation.  F'instance ... I paid 100 Simolians for
a very-nice 80 tooth Marathon ring made by Westfield.

I  have a real thing for Fauber stuff.  Paid in excess of 300
each for a pair of 32 tooth Fauber star rings.

The Minute Man ring is associated with Orient manufacture ...
Orient machines are well-respected and command serious 
attention when they surface.

You could price the Minute Man ring somewhere between 100
and 1500 ... and see the authentic value when (and if) you get
any play between my two figures ... AFTER you post the ring 
with a specific price in the For Sale area.

Both of the 32-T Fauber rings, below, came from Whizzer Kid .. a fellow CABEr.*

*Whipped 'em right into my chainring collection.

Good luck with any sales or trades .... 

....... patric cafaro



 



Here's a li'l 22-T ... 20-inch wheel .. F-M juvenile
parallel-bar motorbike chainring ... Whizzer Kid
offered it for 75 plus shipping ... I was all over 
that thing ... could not contact him quick-enuff.

Here's the thing ... really-good stuff will always have value.  Many of us 
initiate a purchase only when there is a need ... maybe to complete a
machine.  Some of us can see the intrinsic value in stuff ... and initiate
purchase on the spot.  Regarding that Minute Man ring ... once you price
it for sale ... it may be the ''intrinsic-value'' purchaser who completes 
the deal.   A collector without the badge or the rest of the machine ... may
not want to purchase out of need ... however .. he/she may purchase out of ''want''.*

*

 
*


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 28, 2017)

Any value on the 80 tooth westfield and the other 1 next to it?

There is a lot of interest.... I just wanted to know what I had, people are throwing #s at me. I've only had them 8 hrs, I just need to sleep on it.......
Thank you @hoofhearted


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 28, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Any value on the 80 tooth westfield and the other 1 next to it?
> 
> There is a lot of interest.... I just wanted to know what I had, people are throwing #s at me. I've only had them 8 hrs, I just need to sleep on it.......
> Thank you @hoofhearted





*I really can't specify value .. other than what I typed
just previous to this.  

Any serious collector of these things .. looking for a 
good $$$ deal ... needs to realize that these large, un-
usual rings don't come up very often.   

From my point of view, the real value is in the ''ownership'' 
of the item ... not how cheaply it can be obtained.

Sleep on it ............


....... patric*


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 28, 2017)

*One more thing ... here's a 32-T beauty offered to me
by a good friend at the Fall, MLC.

I wanted it bad.  

Friend said, ''Make me an offer ...''

My offer of 500 was accepted after careful consideration
by my friend.

No regrets in Southwest Ohio ... it's kept where I can eyeball
it everyday.

...... patric*

*


 











*


----------



## catfish (Jan 28, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-on-chainrings.104193/


----------



## catfish (Jan 28, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-on-chainrings.104193/


----------



## catfish (Jan 28, 2017)

Complete, and with lots of plating on it too!



hoofhearted said:


> *One more thing ... here's a 32-T beauty offered to me
> by a good friend at the Fall, MLC.
> 
> I wanted it bad.  Friend said, ''Make me an offer ...''
> ...


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 29, 2017)

The top right chainring was used on several bikes.  Here's a couple from my archives to go by.


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Any value on the 80 tooth westfield and the other 1 next to it?
> 
> There is a lot of interest.... I just wanted to know what I had, people are throwing #s at me. I've only had them 8 hrs, I just need to sleep on it.......
> Thank you @hoofhearted




Put them on ebay.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 29, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 415717
> 
> 
> The top right chainring was used on several bikes.  Here's a couple from my archives to go by.
> ...





*Corbettclassics ... what a good sleuth you are !!

Thank you for posting ads featuring that big ring
that I considered **possibly** a product of Westfield,
after Westfield purchased Miami Cycle & Mfg. Co.

Thanks to you for providing the origins of this ring.

But, just one thing ... look at how much this ring 
design influenced the Miami and F-M ring design
of 1914 (?) 1915.  

I love a good labyrinth in the morning !!

........ patric


And there's no-way that centered, pentagon shape 
is a cosmic coincidence with the 1914 (?) 1915 
Miami / F-M 30T ring.





 




 

*


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for all the help....
@hoofhearted  & @corbettclassics


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 30, 2017)

5 of these have found new homes......if they want to share the info, it's up to them. But I did get a message from someone who wanted to buy the Star ring, but asked if I could send him a tracing of it. I never even thought about that. Being an artist, I am going to trace all of them, and if anyone wants a exact sized tracing, let me know....thanks to all who shared info, and those who bought...


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2017)

I would love to get traces of all the big chain rings. 



WetDogGraphix said:


> 5 of these have found new homes......if they want to share the info, it's up to them. But I did get a message from someone who wanted to buy the Star ring, but asked if I could send him a tracing of it. I never even thought about that. Being an artist, I am going to trace all of them, and if anyone wants a exact sized tracing, let me know....thanks to all who shared info, and those who bought...


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 1, 2017)

*WetDogGrafix ... I, too would like to have tracings of all the
big rings.  Don't know what format you will use to get them 
to me ... my e-mail is in my signature area .. and my telafone
number is .... 1-937-879-0861.

Would be happy to pay for any costs incurred in the act of get-
ting these tracings to me.

Thank you very large ...

...........  patric cafaro*


----------

